# Bittersweet vine?



## PilgrimNukeGuy (Jul 11, 2020)

Have a piece of bittersweet vine, 1-3/4" diam, that I removed from a tree it was strangling.  Anyone have experience with this on the lathe?


----------



## PilgrimNukeGuy (Jul 11, 2020)

PilgrimNukeGuy said:


> Have a piece of bittersweet vine, 1-3/4" diam, that I removed from a tree it was strangling.  Anyone have experience with this on the lathe?


Here is a pic


----------



## Yellow River Woodturning (May 14, 2021)

Sorry this comment is a little late. I've thrown it on the lathe before, but never in the form of a pen. It is fairly easy to turn, but the piece I had (about 3/4" wide) was fairly open-grained without much tight figuring. A larger, older vine like the one you have might have a tighter grain than what I turned. It has nice alternating bands of black and white. Good luck, and post some pictures of your finished products!


----------

